# mature age??



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

my mom asked me today at what age do chihuahua's mature. i told her never. hahaha!! but honestly i dont know. 

so i ask you nice people. at what age are chihuahua's considered mature?


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

you know I don't know but I do see toby maturing more and more everyday. He will be two in april. I just notice him not doing things like younger puppies do. He doesn't seem as hyper. I like it much better, I don't have to worry about him chewing things like he used to!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

From my experience, I think hitting 1 is a big deal.. they seem to be more mature and smarter lol but 2 is definitely when they calm down and are completely out of the puppy behaviors


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Well Goliath is 8 and still LOVES to play, and get into mischief but his hyper levels are barely in existence at all. So he has calmed down (compared to puppies) but still has retained a super good sense of fun.
I don't know what he was like as a pup though but I'm sure he was hilarious because at 8 he still cracks me up.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Once Carl hit a year he lost some of the puppy hyper-ness.
But he's definitely still a little troublemaker! He's 16 months old now and he gets into more trouble than he used to, ha!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree with one being a big marker. Gracie will be one next month & she's calmed down dramatically! Stewie was always calm, so I didn't notice a big change in him. I think I was told once that their coats will fill in by 3 years (assuming they're long-haired). I hadn't heard about them calming down a lot at 2, so now I have something to look forward to with Gracie! lol


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i think there out of the "puppy" stage at about 2yrs, but id say they dont act "old" untill there in their teens.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

mylo is 14months old, he has never been hyper hyper, but he does get these crazy bursts were he has to run around in circles for like 10minutes lol. he hasnt changed much really, and i dnt think i want him to change lol, so im hoping he doesnt change wen hes 2!!


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks everyone...Bear still acts the same as when he was a baby, just housebroken! i'm glad though, he's such a great little dog and so happy all the time.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah as much as chis grow older, i dont think they realy start "getting old" untill their in their late teens, which is fun!


----------

